# new pics



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

lowered on prokits an kyb gr2, and very dirty


































before
snow makes it look lower than it really was


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

The Abominal Snowman is driving your car, I'd be pissed.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Dude you need some sun...

Looks good, i'd say that some different wheels would do wonders


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHOA havent seen any pics of U in a long time....oh and yeah U really NEED SUM SUN in your life.....lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The guy in the raiders jacket, looks like he has his head stuck in the gold cars window........lol


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *The guy in the raiders jacket, looks like he has his head stuck in the gold cars window........lol *


that is my friend talkin to a girl hehehe


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

How much was the car lowered?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

my420sx said:


> *How much was the car lowered? *


1.2" all around


----------

